# Webserver und Router Netgear RP614v2



## meilon (18. März 2004)

Hallo und danke schon mal fürs lesen!
Ich habe follgendes Problem: Ich wollte meine alte 800MHz maschiene nicht verrotten lassen und hab da Linux (SUSE 9.0 Prof) installiert. Zum Glück ist da der Apache schon mit bei! Jetzt kann ich meine Homepage aus dem Lokalen Netzwerk (über Router halt) erreichen. auch das WebMin  super. Aber Sobald ich auf den Server extern zugreifen möchte, kommt "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden."
Ich habe der Firewall gesagt, dass Sie HTTP und HTTPS annehmen soll und dem Router gesagt, dass er Port 80 an 192.168.0.5 weiterleiten soll. Die Router Firewall ist aus und als DMZ Server hab ich auch den Linuxrechner angegeben. Ich hab schon viel darüber gelesen, aber noch nicht spezifisch für meinen Router.
Eigentlich kann ich von extern gar nicht daruaf zugreifen. Hab dem Router gesagt, das er Port 23 für Putty weiterleiten soll, geht nicht 
Bin über alles hilfreiche dankbar.

mfg
Klink


----------



## gothic ghost (18. März 2004)

hi,
Mit dem ich habe // dem und der gesagt // kann man nicht viel anfangen.
Was hast du wo eingetragen ?
Hast du diese Menüpunkte in der Router_Konfig ?

1. application settings : puplic port + trigger port und TCP / UDP
2. virtual server settings : private IP + private Port + Type + puplic Port


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. März 2004)

Beim Netgear RP614v2 funktioniert das Portforwarding nicht. Keine Ahnung wieso. Firmware-Update hat bei mir auch nichts geholfen.
Du bist übrigens nciht der einzige: Wir hatten erst kürzlich einen Thread, wo dasselbe Problem war. Zuhause hatte ich auch das Problem.
cu tirolausserfern

[offtopic] hattest du bei der signatur den selben Einfall wie ich, oder hatte da scho jemand vor mir den Einfall? [/offtopic]


----------



## meilon (18. März 2004)

Ich habe:
auf dem Linux Rechner in der Firewall
--> HTTP Port annehmen
--> HTTPS Port annehmen
In dem Router unter "Port Forwarding"
--> starting und ending port 80 weiterleiten auf 192.168.0.5
--> starting und ending port 23 weiterleiten auf 192.168.0.5
In dem Router unter "WAN Setup"
--> Default DMZ Server auf 192.168.0.5 eingestellt
--> Enable SPI deaktiviert

Die Punkte die du genannt hast sind bei meinem Router nicht vorhanden

mfg
Klink


----------



## meilon (18. März 2004)

@Johannes Postler: Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich hab mir die Sig selber ausgedacht Ich werd jetzt erstam an den "Kundendienst" von Netgear wenden. Ich poste dann die ergebnisse


----------



## gothic ghost (18. März 2004)

*Netgear RP614v2*

@  Oberst Klink,
die Menüpunkte lesen sich nur anders.
Du sagst das es von extern nicht klappt.
Damit es geht müßtest du eine feste IP Adresse haben,
haste aber nicht oder ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. März 2004)

Auch wenn er keine feste IP hat kann er ja die momentane eingeben und es müsste funktionieren.


----------



## gothic ghost (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Postler _
> *Auch wenn er keine feste IP hat kann er ja die momentane eingeben und es müsste funktionieren. *


Stimmt.
Was mich irritiert ist, das er beim Router die Firewall deaktiviert hat
aber DMZ aktiviert ist, das kann ich bei mir nicht da es in der Firewall-Konfig
ist.
Es müßte doch auch der Router der DMZ-Server sein, oder ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. März 2004)

DMZ-Server ist immer ein Rechner auf den ALLE externen Anfragen weitergeleitet werden. Korrigiert mich wenn das falsch ist. Nichts desto trotz hat das Ding einen Fehler.


----------



## meilon (18. März 2004)

Johannes hat recht 





> Specifying a Default DMZ Server allows you to set up a computer or server that is available to anyone on the Internet for services that you haven't defined. There are security issues with doing this, so only do this if you're willing to risk open access. If you do not assign a Default DMZ Server, the router discards any undefined service request.


Das steht im Browser rechts daneben

mfg
Klink


----------



## gothic ghost (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Postler _
> *Nichts desto trotz hat das Ding einen Fehler. *


So ist es wohl, denn es sind einige hier mir gleichem Router
und in etwa gleichen Problemen, man sollte sowas wie
eine *schwarze Liste* aufstellen. 

@ Oberst Klink,
okay, dann ist zumindest ein Punkt .......


----------



## meilon (18. März 2004)

Ich warte auf die Antwort von Netgear. Wenn die mir nicht helfen können will ich ein Gerät wo es  oder mein Geld zurück. Irgendwie habe ich es mir gedacht, das es für 34,00€ kein ordentliches ding sein kann, aber wenn im Router eine solche Funktion angegeben ist, dann sollte sie auch funktionieren

mfg
Klink


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. März 2004)

Du hast nur 34,00 Euro dafür bezahlt? In Österreich (bei zugegeben nicht dem billigsten Laden) habe bzw. hätte ich dafür 53,00 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## meilon (19. März 2004)

Juhuuu, es geht. Die Tante hat mir als letzten Tipp (nach Firmwareupdate auf 5.18 (hat sie mir geschickt) und Server ne feste IP geben) gegeben, die Seite von einem aussenstehenden, nicht mit im Netzwerk hängenden Computer zu testen. Alleine daran liegt es. Auch nach dem Routerupdate konnte ich mir die Seite von extern nicht ansehen, aber die außenwelt kann sie sehen. Dann noch mal schnell einen Acc bei dyndns.org gemacht, so nen Updater auf den Linuxrechner getan und schon hat man eine eigene Website mit PHP und mySQL und was es sonst nicht alles gibt *total super freu*

mfg
Klink

EDIT: Jetzt ist auf der HP alles da und . Nur gibt es jetzt bei allen Sachen mit PHP und mySQL keine Umlaute mehr. Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich das umstelle?


----------



## meilon (19. März 2004)

Aha! Man muss einen Eintrag in der /etc/php.ini ändern:
Das ; muss vor dem default_charset = "iso-8859-1" weg. Bei Sachen mit mySQL müssen die Einträge überarbeitet werden (wie bei mir im Gästebuch)

mfg
Klink


----------



## WaRRiE (20. März 2004)

Also funktioniert das ganze nach dem Firmupdate?


----------



## gothic ghost (22. März 2004)

*Warum nicht ?*

@ Oberst Klink,
dein Freudengeheul frequenzte durch den Cyberspace und war
nicht zu überhören, könnte man sagen.
*Aaaaber 
warum zum Teufel fällt dir nicht ein, eine nach_vollzieh_bare
Schilderung deiner Einstellungen hier zu posten ? *
Womit du dann den anderen helfen würdest, alles notwendige bei
ihrem Router zu machen.
Deine beiden letzten Beiträge versteht keiner außer dir.
Also, sollte es dich nochmal hier_her verschlagen dann
solltest du es nachholen.
Wie du sehen kannst ist eine Nachfrage schon da,
leider ohne Antwort von dir   

MfG
gothic ghost


----------



## meilon (24. März 2004)

also: beim Router geht es, sobald man port 80 auf seinen Server weiterleitet. Man kann das aber nur testen ob es , wenn man jemand hat, der nicht im lokalen Netzwerk ist (ihr habt doch bestimmt Freunde). Das wars auch schon. Und ich denke, wie man Umlaute in PHP anmacht, aber ich ordentlich erklärt.

mfg
Klink


----------



## irdesec (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo
ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Webserver über lokales Netzwerk aber bei Netgear ist das normal 

im Referenzhandbuch für den Web Safe Router steht

Lokale PCs müssen über die lokale LAN-Adresse des PC (in diesem Beispiel 192.168.0.33) auf den lokalen Server zugreifen. Versuche lokaler PCs, über die externe IP-Adresse (in diesem Beispiel 172.16.1.23) auf den Server zuzugreifen, schlagen fehl. 

Also bei php Programmierung ist notwendig „http://meineseitedyndns.org“ - Adresse anzugeben. Sonst funktioniert PHP nicht richtig  
Wenn ich nicht auf meinem Server über http://dyndns.org arbeiten kann sonder nur haus IP 192.168.0.33  dann muss man DSL-Router wechseln z.B. D-Link 604


----------



## Bucharin (8. Oktober 2004)

Jau es lag echt daran, dass man die weiterleitung nicht so leicht testen kann, weil der router nicht weiterleitet wenn man aus dem Netzwerk zugreift. Aber man muss ihn ja deshalb nicht gleich wegschmeißen. Vielmehr kann man ihn ja einfach verarschen: Man benutzt einen Proxyserver um auf die eigene Seite zuzugreifen. Dann denkt der Router, das man von außerhalb kommt und leitet einen weiter und man kann es auch alleine testen. Dann muss man nicht warten bis es wieder tag ist und wer online kommt...

 Als http Proxy kann ich den JAP von http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/ empfehlen.

 Danke für eure Solidarität!


----------

